# WHy should I have a thyroidectomy?



## Serenia (Sep 27, 2011)

After 2 years my endo is once again pushing me to have RAI or thyroidectomy?

After 2 years my TSH is finally back in the normal range - it was totally suppressed for 2 years up until 2 months ago. Now its in normal range. TSI is still elevated.

Why should I have my thyroid removed?

Endo is pushing for this despite my TSI still being elevated.

How will elevated antobodies affect me if I do have surgery?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Once your thyroid is removed...you'll still have the antibodies but their target is removed and the symptoms will subside. Are you symptomatic?


----------

